# Verschenke Broken Sword: Director´s Cut (Steam Key)



## Kaisan (22. Juni 2013)

*Verschenke Broken Sword: Director´s Cut (Steam Key)*

Da ich durch das aktuelle Humble Bundle einen Steam Key für Broken Sword: Director´s Cut (zu deutsch: Baphomets Fluch) erhalten habe, den Titel jedoch bereits besitze und demnach keinen Verwendungszweck sehe, möchte ich ihn an dieser Stelle verschenken. Dabei gilt: Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst. Interessenten können sich hier direkt im Thread melden oder mir eine PN schicken; dabei kann ich natürlich keine Garantie auf die Funktionstüchtigkeit des Codes geben.

ACHTUNG: DER KEY WURDE BEREITS VERGEBEN


----------



## Kaisan (22. Juni 2013)

So, der Key ist weg.


----------

